# Veilside



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thought I'd post a few pictures of a few special cars from Veilside. Maybe not what most people would associate the name with but its the company's newest venture.

Must be getting old but I fell in love with this car.


























22-inch wheels but ride remains silky smooth









Full titanium exhaust with bling tail pipe!









Or how about this bad-ass looking 300C? This is what 50's mobsters would be driving around in now!!









Hemaaaai power









Dub-2s









And for the ultimate pimp ride...









Well at least it has good programs on...









And I'll post some more of this soon...


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

As always photography is :smokin: 

Not hugely keen on the Hummer H2 or the 3 spokes on the Bentley, but you can still appreciate the work put into them!!

Cheers Dino!!


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, some really excellent pics there!

the bentley and chrysler look sweet, not sure about the tail pipes though  

and the skyline looks amazing, the colour is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Love the Hummer. Hate the Bentley Exhaust!

Great Pics,

Thanks Dino

Rgds
Nito


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Euw

Except the skyline :smokin: (which incidently appears to have no indicators!)
T


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

The 300C is so pimp   

Hummer has been done too much now i think!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Once i finish the GTR (soon i hope  ) I cant see me owning it all that long TBH, itl be made way for a 300C (and a blow thru carb turbo V8 in a sierra like i shouldve done from the start).
Love 300Cs, awesome cars.

The Hummer and the Bentley look a bit shat tho...


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

gems on the exhaust tip?


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

very nice pics!

i would never change anything to that conti GT, standard is most beautifull.

The 300c is a very nice car! and the hemi V8 sounds good


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I want a 300C so bad - I can't wait till the RHD versions come through.
Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow Dino! Nice pics there! Where did you take those?


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics

You got any of the 575 out of the showroom?

575 veilside 

  

Thanks


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Funnilly enough,

I stopped by a place in London today that were working on a 300C for Gabrielle Cisse (footballer I think) fitting big stereo system in it. I believe it was already running 22" spinners  . He's got 18" spinners on his quad bike and 26" rims on his Hummer - that'll be £10,500 worth of alloy and rubber please mista!! 

I could not get over just how big the 305/35/24's they had in the showroom - I mean truly truly feckin huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge !!! lol

J.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pics Dino.
The GT looks great too, must also be getting old, LOL.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I like Bentleys, 

I would have the Contenetal R T (older Style) with the Real Bentley V8 Twin turbo
Could make do with a Turbo r and the Harvy baley Handleing kit


Nigel


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Circusmonkey said:


> Nice pics
> 
> You got any of the 575 out of the showroom?
> 
> ...


I'm actually going back soon to drive the 575...pictures to follow


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pics, DCD. As you say, not what Veilside used to be but interesting nonetheless.

Cya O!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I have a weak spot for the Bentley*

Continental GT anyway, but that is stunning. Except for the exhaust, which is horrific. The photography is of course superb. Thanks Dino. I have now found a dream car beyond the Skyline. Git.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> I want a 300C so bad - I can't wait till the RHD versions come through.
> Cem


Cem..hang on and wait for the SRT8. Comes with 425hp 6.1 V8, 20" wheels, sports seats and suspension all for a bit more than the Hemi 300C


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

woh! great pix!thanks

this is my love loll---->


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Exaust on the bently looks as if it ran over 2 daleks! 

Butuz


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

more skyline picks dino lol xxx


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Dino-What on earth is your job as i want it


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

erm freelance car photographer jurno mybe?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

good guess!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Dino-What on earth is your job as i want it



Semi-professional slacker with a penchant for driving other peoples expensive toys more like !!!!

    

Ooooooooooooo, time to hide from the ban button me-thinks !!!

J. :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Interesting job,love to have it,but knowing me i'd know how to mess up somehow and ruin everything!

If you can,try taking a vid of the 575 in car,i wanna know how it sounds etc etc.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Veilside is ott in my taste, and i've never seen more horrible taste in carparts than exhausts and rims with jewelry in it!!!!
YUK!!
Terrible waste of Maranello i.m.o., sorry.
The pics in itself are of the same quality as ever though .


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

dinges said:


> Veilside is ott in my taste, and i've never seen more horrible taste in carparts than exhausts and rims with jewelry in it!!!!
> YUK!!
> Terrible waste of Maranello i.m.o., sorry.
> The pics in itself are of the same quality as ever though .



They got to make money.

Performance is not the main source of income anymore.

Bling bling is


----------

